# Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 and Ryzen- A little help



## antony209494 (Apr 24, 2017)

We all know the issues Ryzen (still) has with memory so I need a bit of help.
I already have my 1700 and have ordered the Crosshair VI hero and Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4-3200MHz (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16). 

It is in the QVL for my board:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...0316.pdf?_ga=1.234569558.931788234.1491776441 

but
1) It also says in the QVL version 4.31 and I don't know what version the memory I ordered is (although I looked it up for hours and also called the retailer who expectedly had no idea of such a small detail). Could this be a serious compatibility problem?
2) When the QVL says it supports this memory in that frequency does it mean it will definitely be able to run at that speed (3200) or that it will simply work (maybe at the default 2133 or something)?

Thanks!


----------



## basco (Apr 24, 2017)

i can only tell ya version 4.31 should be samung chips.
problem with corsair is that ya can only see revision if ya open the package.
and amd+motherboard makers only gives ya 2666mhz- so everything over that is overclocking and luck(Intel has such limitations too).

http://www.legitreviews.com/ddr4-me...tform-best-memory-kit-amd-ryzen-cpus_192259/6
#
there is a better link someone posted here on tpu\sorry could not find it


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 24, 2017)

This might help http://rymem.vraith.com/detailed_ram/715
Looks like a couple people have running on the CHVI at 3200


----------

